# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report >  دانلود کنید : آموزش کریستال ریپورت

## ezamnejad

سلام
بخش های شرح داده شده شامل :
نمایش اطلاعات با استفاده از کنترلهای ObjectDataSource و CrystalReportSourceفیلتر سازی اطلاعاتنمایش اطلاعات با استفاده از کدنویسی و بدون استفاده از کنترلارسال پارامتر به گزارشگروه بندی اطلاعات با استفاده از فرمولهااتصال به بانک اطلاعاتی از طریق Crystal Reportافزودن چارت به گزارشو اشنایی با تنظیمات مختلف Crystal Report
دوستان عزیز دقت کنید که باید هر 5 فایل دانلود شود .

----------


## mohammad diba

سلام دوست عزیز خیلی ممنون زحمت کشیدید راستی آموزش activeیا حتی نسخه کامل خودشو رو ندارید؟؟

----------


## Rejnev

سلام
واقعا متشکر که این آموزش رو نوشتید
پ ن:فقط یک چیزی (بخش  اول) آموزش ها کجاست. از بخش دوم شروع شده!

حیفم اومد حالا که بحث از آموزش کریستال ریپورت شد این رو ننوسیم
راستش من قصد داشتم این آموزشی که در ضمیمه هست رو ترجمه کنم و بذارم، اما واقعا وقت نمیکنم. برای همین هم فایل انگلیسیش رو رو میذارم تا دوستان استفاده کنند
فکر میکنم یک تاپیک از سایت CodeProject باشه که پی دی افش کردن.

نکته جالب این آموزش اینه که گزارشگیری پویا رو با کریستال ریپورت آموزش میده.
شما میتونید دستور select خودتون رو به گزارش بفرستید.
گزارشگیری از طریق DataSet افزوده شده به پروژه انجام میشه. که یک روش خیلی خوب و منعطف محسوب میشه.
ارسال پارامتر به گزارش هم در اون هست. در واقع نام ستونهایی که در دستور select مینویسیم با نام ستونهای گزارش جایگزین خواهد شد
و در آخر اینکه میتونید ستونهای دلخواه خودتون رو در دستور select بنویسید. یعنی ستون ها هم میتونن پویا باشن. مثلا فرض کنید نمیخواهیم ستون دوم در گزارش نمایش داده بشه. اینکار در دستور select با حذف اون ستون به راحتی قابل انجامه.
با تشکر

فايل اول pdf و دومي نسخه word همون آموزشه.

----------


## rexer24

سلام
متشكرم از اين فايل  هاي  عالي.

----------


## ezamnejad

> سلام
> واقعا متشکر که این آموزش رو نوشتید
> پ ن:فقط یک چیزی (بخش  اول) آموزش ها کجاست. از بخش دوم شروع شده!
> 
> حیفم اومد حالا که بحث از آموزش کریستال ریپورت شد این رو ننوسیم
> راستش من قصد داشتم این آموزشی که در ضمیمه هست رو ترجمه کنم و بذارم، اما واقعا وقت نمیکنم. برای همین هم فایل انگلیسیش رو رو میذارم تا دوستان استفاده کنند
> فکر میکنم یک تاپیک از سایت CodeProject باشه که پی دی افش کردن. هر کس نسخه word ش رو خواست پیغام بده (برای ترجمه یا هر چیزه دیگه ای)
> 
> نکته جالب این آموزش اینه که گزارشگیری پویا رو با کریستال ریپورت آموزش میده.
> ...


بخش اول آموزش ReportViewer است که در امضا وجود داره . بخش های بعدی در مورد stimul report 
در مورد فایلی که فرستادید هم ممنون فایل word را برام بفرستید اگر وقت کردم ترجمه میکنم

----------


## _majede

متشكرم دمتون گرم اصلا بي نظير هستيد

----------


## masoudshirzadi

تشکر و بازهم تشکر. تنها چیزیه که میشه گفت.

----------


## abbas-amir

:تشویق: با تشکر از تمام اساتید که کابوس کریستال رو برای ما حل کردند

----------


## NEGAHEFARDA

با سپاس فراوان ....

یا علی . :قلب:

----------


## babakkiani

درود بر شما.

----------


## vesall

با سپاس، ولی چرا از بخش 2 شروع شده ؟؟؟
یک نداره؟!

(( یک پیدا شد  :خجالت:  ))
یک سوال، این برای اکسس هم هست ؟ یا فقط sql ؟؟

----------


## ویژوال استودیو

خدا خیرت بده جوووون

----------


## freehorn3000

سلام 
من یک برنامه نوشتم و بعد از ان تست گرفتم و درست کار می کرد ولی تا از ان   فایل ستاپ ساختم موقع گرفتن گزارش این خطا را می دهد لطفا من را راهنمایی   کنید

Warning    2    CA0060 : The indirectly-referenced assembly   'BusinessObjects.Licensing.KeycodeDecoder, Version=13.0.2000.0,   Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=692fbea5521e1304' could not be found.   This assembly is not required for analysis, however, analysis results   could be incomplete. This assembly was referenced by: C:\Program Files   (x86)\SAP BusinessObjects\Crystal Reports for .NET Framework   4.0\Common\SAP BusinessObjects Enterprise XI   4.0\win32_x86\dotnet\CrystalDecisions.CrystalRepor  ts.Engine.dll.          soperi

----------


## sajjadsrz

سپاسگذارم از لطف شما دوست خوبم

----------


## mehdi.taghizadeh

سلام
من پنج تا فایل رو گرفتم اما فایل اولش نیست

----------


## mahmood69

با تشکر از شما دوستان خوب. :تشویق:

----------


## masoud.saffari

سلام عزیزم
خیلی سپاسگذارم از زحمتتون :تشویق: 
من 5 تا فایل رو دانلود کردم اما از بخش 2 شروع شده 
اگه منو راهنمایی کنیین ممنون میشم

----------


## keyvan723

سلام
از همه دوستانی که به هر نحوی زحمت میکشند تا مطالب آموزنده در سایت بگذارند و مشکلات مارو حل کنند سپاسگذارم
و خدمت همه اساتید بزرگوار خسته نباشید عرض میکنم.

----------

